# black burberry fabric??



## DuB_MaNG (Apr 26, 2007)

i searched here...
i even googled it and came up with wack sites....does anyone know a good stable website where i can get some?? or does anyone have any extra laying around??
(i only need enough for the pillars,shift boot, sunroof cover, and maybe the trunk lid liner....)


----------



## yoursinkingship (Nov 15, 2006)

check out windy city fabrics .com their website sometimes does not work haha but when it does they have it in all different colors, you can try emailing them at [email protected] if their website is down. good people. good product, bad website


----------



## yoursinkingship (Nov 15, 2006)

sorry its [email protected]
http://www.windycityfabrics.com/contact.htm


----------



## DuB_MaNG (Apr 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

anyoneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## DuB_MaNG (Apr 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

saturday mornin bump


----------



## ragstoriches (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: black burberry fabric?? (DuB_MaNG)*

HOw much do you need...(yards) comes 54 inches wide..and the burberry is not a solid black, but i figure you knew that already...


----------



## DuB_MaNG (Apr 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i need just enough for the pillars, shift boot, sunroof cover and possibly the trunk lid... so i donno 2-3yards? just to be safe


----------



## dlight88 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DuB_MaNG)*

didn't see the black burberry but they have all the others
http://icedoutlook.vstore.ca/i...b5560


----------



## joshp9332 (Nov 6, 2006)

i want tan burberry soooo damn bad!


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (joshp9332)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joshp9332* »_i want tan burberry soooo damn bad!

x2


----------



## iimDUBBINit (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: (foundubbedriver)*

Just go to JoAnne Fabrics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jobehr (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (iimDUBBINit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iimDUBBINit* »_Just go to JoAnne Fabrics

Really? You think they'd carry these patterns?
(Holy old thread---sorry)


----------



## dublife13 (Nov 28, 2007)

check out urbansell.com Im gonna order some tomorrow


----------



## WhiteMK3Golf (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: (jobehr)*

i just picked up prolly close to what your looking for at jo-ann fabrics today.
just did my headliner and pillars tonight with it.
id say check jo-anns for sure. and i think it was about 5.50 a yard.


----------



## InfamousHB (Jan 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I had mine wrapped in the stuff from JoAnn Fabric. It came out to like $20. Make sure to use the headliner adhesive they have there, not the 3M Super 77 or 90.


----------



## Formerly Letterman52 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (InfamousHB)*

That looks great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## widebodygliguy (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Formerly Letterman52)*

You can't buy authentic burberry due to copywrights infringments and crap. Windy City fabric is pretty close to it. Buuuut the closest thing to it (where Burberry actually stole the pattern from) is Scottish Tartans. If you google Thompson Camel Tartan it pops right up. They make it in a bunch of different colors, but it's for different things --hunting tartan, etc. I looked into getting it, still am just haven't ordered it yet. Planning on a mid-weight camel tartan to do door cards, rear deck, and a design on the roof. Anywho, that's my $0.02


----------



## WhiteMK3Golf (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Formerly Letterman52)*

i got the same fabric except black with red and blue stripes


----------

